# Pocket Door



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Are you SURE you need a 26"? A pocket door has a couple of inches inside the wall when closed. The 28" might be exactly what you need. Do you have the old door to measure?

DM


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

There is no door there now as I am splitting an existing room into a walk in closet and an ensuite bathroom but my opening is going to be just under 28" so the largest I believe I can use would be a 26". I could us a 24" but wanted just a little bigger opening.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If you get a solid panel door, you can trim as needed. I would not try with a hollow interior door.

DM


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes good point. I had found a couple of new 28" doors for a real good price so thats why I was wondering about the hollow door as to how much I could cut off and still keep the integrity of the door.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Not likely to work out well, no. Also, you need the solid outside edges of hollow doors to mount your hardware to as well. Panel door would work well either way. Do you have a picture of what you're doing? I'm still confused as to door sizing.

DM


----------



## tuchodi (Oct 24, 2009)

No pictures as I am just starting and have just measurements and a few sketches. You convinced me to go with the solid door, just trying to save money in my retirement but as usual you only get what you pay for.
Thanks


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd do a search on craigslist for "door" in your area. I see some beautiful doors very cheap on there all the time.

DM


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

tuchodi said:


> I am remodeling a couple of rooms and I need a 26" pocket door. No one makes on that I can find so I am wondering can I take a 28" door and cut an inch off each side to make a 26" door? I know it can be done but is there enough material left so the door will still be strong enough.


Pocket doors come with a built tuck-frame that the door slides in and out of, the overhead rack that the door hangs from, the door itself, and a wood doorstop that goes at the far end (where the door closes and meets the frame). Most pocket doors are solid panels - not hollow.

When you modify a pocket door and downsize it you cut the overhead rack down to the length needed and you measure how much you need to remove overall from the door panel - and divide that in two (just like you did) - so you remove some from both sides of the door. This will keep your door design centered when it hangs in the closed possition.

Round the edges with a sander to get it to look factory. . . center the hangars accordingly and install according to directions.

It's quite basic - as long as you don't have to cut off way too much a door that's a few inches larger will work fine.


----------

